# Tibetan: I would love to understand this handwritten message



## ahoy

This was written to me by a friendly Tibetan monk in Xiahe, China, in the mid-1990s. We had dinner together and he wrote this note to me, but I've never known what it says.



I tried to transliterate it using online images of Tibetan script, so I could then use an online auto-translation, but I'm afraid I'm hopeless. Many thanks to anyone who can help me understand it.


----------



## Dib

I do not really know Tibetan, but I can read the script, and have a dictionary. It seems what the monk wrote is (in Wylie transliteration):
"bkra         bkra shis bde legs phun sun"

The literal meanings as I found in the dictionary are as follows:
bkra = to shine/glimmer
bkra shis = auspicious
bde legs = fine, in good condition
No idea about the last part "phun-sun".

Fortunately, I recognize the phrase - "bkra shis bde legs" which is pronounced in Modern Tibetan as "Tashi delek" (Tibetan spelling is very conservative, spelling words as they were pronounced hundreds of years ago - so, don't be surprised by this difference), and is a greeting, very widely used to wish luck and prosperity, especially during the Tibetan new year festival, or Losar (spelt: lo gsar).


----------



## ahoy

Thank you very much, Dib! You made my day.

It wasn't near Losar time, so I think he was just wishing me good luck. We talked in Chinese, which was not his native language or mine so it was difficult, but I'm sure he must have asked what I was doing there and wanted to give me his blessing in my travels, life, etc.

I guess the double "bkra bkra" is used either for reduplicative poetic effect, or for emphasis (eg. _very_ good luck to you).


I think I may have found the meaning of "phun sun" or rather "phun sum"...

It seems to be an abbreviated form of "phun sum tshogs pa" as seen here...
gsungrab.org/etdkst/tibetan/entries/perfect.htm (as a new member I can't post a link but just add http and www to the front)
literally meaning "the three perfect accomplishments" (referring to the  sanskrit "trikaya"?) and probably more generally "spiritual  perfection-->completeness/fulfillment-->happiness"

So, the whole phrase might be translated as something like "I wish you very good luck and happiness."


Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Dib

You are welcome.

I confirm, it is indeed "phun sum" - I had misread the last letter. And "sum" does mean three. I am happy that now pretty much all the "literal" meanings are clear, though we likely don't understand the exact nuance.

Incidentally, "phun tshogs" is also a popular Tibetan personal name. I believe it is pronounced "Phuntshok" in Modern Tibetan, and my dictionary gives the meaning "plentiful, abundant" for it.

Also about the double "bkra" - there is a big gap between the two, and by the rules of Tibetan punctuation, the first "bkra" seems to make up its own sentence. Maybe the first one simply means "shine!" like an imperative - but I am not sure whether the root would change form in imperative (some roots do, as far as I know).


----------



## ahoy

I also wondered if "Phunsum" might be his name.

I see what you  mean about the big gap after the first "bkra." Maybe it could be  translated as "Shine!      Greetings (from) Phunsum," either as a  general encouragement or, if he thought I looked sad, maybe meant as  "cheer up"? Or if I had a big smile, I wonder if "shine" might have been  referring to that or even used as a nickname, as in

"Shine,

Greetings.

-Phunsum"

Lots  of possibilities. I wish I could remember more about that evening,  about our conversation and about how I felt. I don't even remember if he  volunteered to write something for me or if I asked him to. Now I want  to say that he was trying to explain "bkra" to me in our conversation  and wrote it down for my reference, but I'm not confident my memory is  true. I do remember it was raining outside, and the restaurant was very  crowded and we shared a small table. And I remember him being  warm-hearted and that I left there feeling touched. But unless I were to  go back to that town and find him, I guess I will have to live with a  bit of mystery in this message.

I appreciate all the information you've given me.


----------

